# Veggies



## Kirbyco (Jul 13, 2004)

How are people with raw veggies. My Dr has me staying of Dairy however I still have the gas and bloating and I am now thinking it might be as a result of to much raw veggies. I eat alot of mini carrots and tomatoes and I am wondering if anyone else has proplems with these or any other veggies?


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I have a lot of trouble with veggies whether raw or cooked. I can't seem to eat cooked tomatoes, but I can eat them raw. Carrots don't seem to bother me. Leafy and watery(i.e. cuccumbers) veggies really get to me whether they are cooked or not. I absolutely love salads but can't eat them anymore!!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I don't do well with raw veggies. I can't have carrots because of my fructose sensitivity. When I eat raw veggies it's sparingly, and I have to have bread with them. Otherwise I get spasms and pain.


----------

